# German company with some useful small tooling items



## arnoldb (Dec 21, 2010)

Not an advert - I happened to get some M1.4 and M1.6 taps from my local optician, and he sourced them from this company in Germany at a reasonable price.
I had a look at their web page, and there is a lot of consumables available of interest to model engineers even though they specialize in optics.

https://shop.b-s.de/shop_html

I don't know their terms of shipping or anything; I'll just buddy up to my optician for what I need from them 

Regards, Arnold


----------



## dsquire (Feb 8, 2011)

Arnold

Thanks for the link. I'm sure that a few will find some items there that they can use. One can't have too many sources. :big:

Cheers 

Don


----------

